# Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt mächtigste Heldin des MCU



## Felix Schuetz (18. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt mächtigste Heldin des MCU* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt mächtigste Heldin des MCU*


----------



## stevem (18. September 2018)

ehm ja ..... ein weiterer superhelden film .... der trailer hat mich jetzt auch nicht vom hocker gehauen ...


----------



## Wubaron (18. September 2018)

Eine Frau muss den armen Avengers zur Hilfe kommen. Ob das den männlichen Nerds schmecken wird.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. September 2018)

Haut mich jetzt auch nicht um, muss aber so oder so geschaut werden wegen Infinity War II


----------



## Raghammer (18. September 2018)

Hmm die Kommentare sind irgendwie unter fast allen Superhelden-Streifen die Selben.

Und trotzdem spielen diese Filme Millionen ein.

Ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## lars9401 (18. September 2018)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Hmm die Kommentare sind irgendwie unter fast allen Superhelden-Streifen die Selben.
> 
> Und trotzdem spielen diese Filme Millionen ein.
> 
> Ist mir ein Rätsel



Liegt wohl daran, dass viele die jedes mal meckern am Ende sich den Film trotzdem ansehen. Nur um dann wieder beim nächsten Teil zu meckern.


----------



## Wubaron (18. September 2018)

Man ist schon so tief in der Story drin, da wäre jetzt aufhören, so kurz vorm Ende, auch blöd.


----------



## Phone (18. September 2018)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Hmm die Kommentare sind irgendwie unter fast allen Superhelden-Streifen die Selben.
> 
> Und trotzdem spielen diese Filme Millionen ein.
> 
> Ist mir ein Rätsel


Es finden auch Millionen DsDS sowie das Dschungelcamp gut..Die irren wohl auch nicht xD

Abgesehen davon machen die Filme genau das was sie sollen.
Ich hoffe die erklären nur halbwegs logisch warum CV nicht schon am Anfang wo die Welt zum x male untergehen sollte am Start war.


----------



## Wubaron (18. September 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Es finden auch Millionen DsDS sowie das Dschungelcamp gut..Die irren wohl auch nicht xD
> 
> Abgesehen davon machen die Filme genau das was sie sollen.
> Ich hoffe die erklären nur halbwegs logisch warum CV nicht schon am Anfang wo die Welt zum x male untergehen sollte am Start war.



Vielleicht war ihr Urlaubsantrag schon genehmigt oder sie war in Elternzeit.


----------



## Asuramaru (18. September 2018)

öööööö ich finde die kommentare eher Sinnfrei,es ist doch schon unlängst bekannt das Captain Marvel ein frau ist und das sie die Mächtigste Heldin im MCU ist. Desweiteren find ich dieses Kommentar absolut unüberlegt 





> Eine Frau muss den armen Avengers zur Hilfe kommen. Ob das den männlichen Nerds schmecken wird.


.

Die anderen brauchen Hlfe im Kampf gegen Thanos und ob der Held nun Männlich oder Weiblich ist ist absolut belanglos.

Ihr habt irgendwie keine Ahnung und redet einfach wild drauf los,ich kann es garnicht abwarten brie larson in der Rolle als Captain Marvel zu sehen und besonders weil meine Lieblings helden an erster Stelle Batman und an zweiter Wonder Womoan sind.ich hab noch garkeinen lieblings Helden im MCU und vielleicht füllt Captain marvel ja diese Lücke aus.


----------



## Wubaron (18. September 2018)

Weiß gar nicht warum du dich so aufregst. Ich hab doch extra den Rofl smiley mit drangehängt. Ein Zeichen dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Kerusame (18. September 2018)

Ich kenn mich mit den Comic-Verfilmungen nicht aus deshalb; vielleicht kann mich ja wer aufklären:

1.) Wieso wurde der ursprüngliche Mar-Vell (ein Außerirdischer) 2012 durch diese Kampfpilotin ersetzt?
2.) Wieso ist sie die stärkste Heldin im Marvel-Universum, gibt es da nicht auch Götter? Sollten Götter kräftemäßig nicht über Außerirdischen / halb veraußerirdischten stehen?
3.) Wenn der nächste Avengers sich sowieso um Zeitreisen handelt, wäre dann nicht doch wieder der ursprüngliche Mar-Vell die logischere Wahl?


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. September 2018)

Kerusame schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit den Comic-Verfilmungen nicht aus deshalb; vielleicht kann mich ja wer aufklären:
> 
> 1.) Wieso wurde der ursprüngliche Mar-Vell (ein Außerirdischer) 2012 durch diese Kampfpilotin ersetzt?
> 2.) Wieso ist sie die stärkste Heldin im Marvel-Universum, gibt es da nicht auch Götter? Sollten Götter kräftemäßig nicht über Außerirdischen / halb veraußerirdischten stehen?
> 3.) Wenn der nächste Avengers sich sowieso um Zeitreisen handelt, wäre dann nicht doch wieder der ursprüngliche Mar-Vell die logischere Wahl?



Es gibt mehrere Inkarnationen von Cpt. Marvel in den Comics, die Macher des MCEU haben sich für die aktuellste Inkarnation in Form von Carol Danvers entschieden. 
In den Comics ist sie nicht die mächtigste Heldin, die Betonung liegt allerdings hier bei "Mächtigste Heldin des *MCU*" Götter wurden in den Filmen noch nicht eingeführt, sie ist also lediglich im aktuellen Film-Universum die stärkste Heldin.
Die logische Wahl ist die Inkarnation für die sich die Macher entschieden haben  Das hat nichts mit Zeitreisen zu tun zumal diese Zeitreisen sich wohl auch nicht über Jahrzehnte erstrecken werden, sondern lediglich zwischen Avengers 1 - 4.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2018)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Hmm die Kommentare sind irgendwie unter fast allen Superhelden-Streifen die Selben.
> 
> *Und trotzdem spielen diese Filme Millionen ein.*
> 
> Ist mir ein Rätsel



Milliarden! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maiernator (18. September 2018)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Hmm die Kommentare sind irgendwie unter fast allen Superhelden-Streifen die Selben.
> 
> Und trotzdem spielen diese Filme Millionen ein.
> 
> Ist mir ein Rätsel



Marvel ist halt wie das Mcdonalds der Filme, jeder lästerst drüber wie scheiße es schmeckt und trotzdem essen es alle, weil es doch in gewisserweise geil ist.


----------



## Javata (19. September 2018)

Das MCU ist eine wirklich nette Serie an Filmen. Klar gefallen nicht jedem alle Teile, mir auch nicht (bin kein Thor-Fan und obs wirklich 3 Iron Man Filme gebraucht hätte...^^). 
Aber ich kenne niemanden der Baby-Groot nicht toll fand (allgemein GotG). Auch Dr. Strange fand ich ziemlich gut. Zudem ist der allumfassende Handlungsbogen im Hintergrund einfach gut gemacht.
Auch wenn ich nicht jeden Film im Kino gesehen habe (das wäre mir einfach zu teuer bei den Preisen mittlerweile) hab ich doch alle gesehen und fühlte mich gut unterhalten. Das könnte ich zB nicht über die DC-Filme sagen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (19. September 2018)

Ich finde alle Marvel Filme gut (bis auf Spiderman homecoming). Für mich ist das einfach gutes Popcornkino, das man sich teilweise auch öfters anschauen kann. Die Comics werden doch auch nicht langweilig? Warum sollten es die Filme werden. Also Ich kann das immer schauen und freue mich auf jeden neuen Film. Ich finde es eher gut, das es genügend Stoff gibt um von mir aus jedes jahr nen Film zu bringen. 
Im Gegensatz zu Star Wars bringen die wenigstens neue Geschichten und nicht immer die gleiche aufgewärmte Kacke, obwohl es so viel zu erzählen gibt, abseits von Skywalker, Vader und Solo.

Geschmack ist verschieden, aber an Comicverfilmungen kann Ich mich nicht Satt sehen, noch nicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. September 2018)

Neben Carol Danvers selbst (Brie Larson sieht super aus in der Rolle), hat mich am Trailer vor allem gefreut die Shield-Gang wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Wubaron (19. September 2018)

Ne ernst gemeinte Frage: weiß man schon warum sie erst jetzt auftaucht? Ich mein, wenn Fury sie so schnell kontaktieren kann und sie so mächtig ist, wäre sie hilfreich gewesen in Avengers 1 und 2. Also abgesehen von dem Grund das man Story technisch das so gebraucht hat.
Ich weiß leider nichts über Captain Marvel.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. September 2018)

Ich fand Brie Larson sah eher gelangweilt, emotionslos aus. Der Trailer hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen. 
Captain Marvel wird ja, anders als Wonder Woman, jedoch als Feministen-Film angepriesen und entsprechend kontrovers in den Sozialen Medien diskutiert. Marvel möchte hier scheinbar das Black-Panther-Phänomen wiederholen. 

Ich mag alle Superhelden-Filme sehr gerne schauen, stehe halt total auf das Effektspektakel, allerdings ist die qualität gerade in letzter Zeit eher durchwachsen. Thor 3 fand ich toll, Black Panther fand ich gut, Spiderman Homecoming fand ich noch gut, Avangers Infinity War fand ich noch gerade sehr gut, Guardians of the Galaxy 2 fand ich total schlecht (im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 der war super).

Wenn es danach und nach der Trailer-Vorbeurteilung geht, dann steht mit Captain Marvel ein "noch guter" Film ins Haus, denn auch der Trailer von Black Panther hatte mich damals nicht sonderlich mitgenommen war  aber wie oben erwähnt dann doch recht angetan wenn auch lange nicht überwältigt. Der irre Erfolg des Films scheint eindeutig dem Rassenproblem in den USA geschuldet zu sein. Black Panther ist ja letztlich, ähnlich wie Captain Marvel, eher ein Superheld aus der zweiten bzw. gar dritten Reihe und hat eigentlich lange nicht diese Fanbase wie Spiderman, Iron Man, Captain America, Hulk, Thor usw. 

Stattdessen habe ich zufällig diesen Trailer von DC Comics Shazam gesehen. Erinnerte mich extrem an Big mit Tom Hanks im Superhelden-Setting. Ich musste jedenfalls ordentlich grinsen beim Schauen: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=go6GEIrcvFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Javata (19. September 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ne ernst gemeinte Frage: weiß man schon warum sie erst jetzt auftaucht? Ich mein, wenn Fury sie so schnell kontaktieren kann und sie so mächtig ist, wäre sie hilfreich gewesen in Avengers 1 und 2. Also abgesehen von dem Grund das man Story technisch das so gebraucht hat.
> Ich weiß leider nichts über Captain Marvel.



Vll will sie nur bei wirklich WICHTIGEN Sachen gerufen werden. Avengers 1 & 2 war ja eher Kindergarten im Vergleich zu Thanos
Ich denke sie wird einfach was wichtigeres zu tun gehabt haben, man wollte sie geheim halten oder sie ist so mächtig, dass sie eine Gefahr ist. Auf irgendwie sowas wird es vermutlich hinaus laufen. Denn ansich ist die Frage wirklich gut/gerechtfertigt. Da sollte Marvel sich was halbwegs logisches überlegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. September 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Vll will sie nur bei wirklich WICHTIGEN Sachen gerufen werden. Avengers 1 & 2 war ja eher Kindergarten im Vergleich zu Thanos
> Ich denke sie wird einfach was wichtigeres zu tun gehabt haben, man wollte sie geheim halten oder sie ist so mächtig, dass sie eine Gefahr ist. Auf irgendwie sowas wird es vermutlich hinaus laufen. Denn ansich ist die Frage wirklich gut/gerechtfertigt. Da sollte Marvel sich was halbwegs logisches überlegen.



Viel zu kompliziert. Sie wird halt schlicht die letzten Jahre nicht auf der Erde gewesen sein.


----------



## CyrionX (19. September 2018)

Denkt noch jemand Brie Larson ist eine völlige Fehlbesetzung für die Rolle?
Sie zeigt als superHeld nur 1 Gesicht. Diesen aufgesetzten ich bin cool und hart und Elite Blick.
Egal in welcher Szene, es ist unglaublich schwer ihr das abzukaufen. Ganz besonders mit ihren mädchenhaften Bewegungen. Als wenn bei einer Weltraum-Elitekriegerin der ganze Körper wabbeln könnte wenn sie Kämpft
Einfach 0 Koordination, Ein Pudel im Kampfpanzerkostüm. In 2 Monate nach dem Kinostart dann plötzlich das #meetoo2 Movement
Lächerlich


----------



## Asuramaru (19. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Inkarnationen von Cpt. Marvel in den Comics, die Macher des MCEU haben sich für die aktuellste Inkarnation in Form von Carol Danvers entschieden.
> In den Comics ist sie nicht die mächtigste Heldin, die Betonung liegt allerdings hier bei "Mächtigste Heldin des *MCU*" Götter wurden in den Filmen noch nicht eingeführt, sie ist also lediglich im aktuellen Film-Universum die stärkste Heldin.
> Die logische Wahl ist die Inkarnation für die sich die Macher entschieden haben  Das hat nichts mit Zeitreisen zu tun zumal diese Zeitreisen sich wohl auch nicht über Jahrzehnte erstrecken werden, sondern lediglich zwischen Avengers 1 - 4.



Ich hab gelesen das ihr Macht so groß sein soll das sogar Thanos Probleme mit ihr hat.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (19. September 2018)

Wenn sie die mächtigte Heldin ist, werden die Filme mit ihr dann nicht ein wenig langweilig? Ich mein, Superman ist ja auch mächtig, aber er hat eine schwäche. Aber sie scheint ja keine zu haben, oder vielleicht doch? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Asuramaru (19. September 2018)

Sie wird ja nur zwei Auftritte haben,in Captain Marvel und in Avengers 4,man kann sie auch nicht mit Superman vergleichen weil da ein grundlegender Unterschied ist. Superman hat eine Schwäche und das ist Kryptonit,aber dennoch hat es bis jetzt nur einer geschaft Superman zu Töten und das ist Doomsday,der ist aber nichtmal halb so stark wie Darkseid oder Anti-Monitor.

Captain Marvel kann man nicht mit Superman vergleichen und auch nicht mit seiner Schwäche.


----------



## aliman91 (19. September 2018)

Der Trailer hat mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich umgehauen. Finde auch Larson nicht sonderlich charismatisch. Will dem Film aber trotzdem mal eine Chance geben!

Allerdings finde ich die Marvel Filme in letzter Zeit auch eher durchwachsen. Thor 3 fand ich total mies weil es einfach nur ein dämlicher Klamauk war der so absolut nicht zur verdammt ernsten Thematik des Films passte. 
Black Panther war langweilig und Ant-Man and the Wasp habe ich noch nicht gesehen, interessiert mich aber auch nicht wirklich und GotG2 war auch mies und konnte bei weitem nicht an den Vorgänger anschließen!

Infinity War war aber wieder sehr gut!


----------



## Orzhov (20. September 2018)

War Captain Marvel nicht mal ein Kerl?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> War Captain Marvel nicht mal ein Kerl?



Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass neue Charaktere in die Rolle eines Superhelden schlüpfen.
(Jane Foster als Thor, Miles Morales als Spider-Man, Bucky Barns als Captain America, etc.)
Die aktuelle Inkarnation von Captain Marvel ist eben Carol Danvers (ehemals Ms. Marvel). 
Sie ist damit schon der siebte Charakter, der diesen Titel angenommen hat und nicht die erste Frau.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2018)

manchmal fragt man sich schon wie viele an das Gefährliche Halbwissen kommen oder woher weiß man dass Captain Marvel ursprünglich mal das Alter Ego von einer Männlichen Figur, aber nicht das schon ab 1982 von einer Weiblichen Figur war?
Oder ob das konzept des Einen Mantel einer Helden die von Verschiedenen Personen angenommen wird sooo unbekannt ist wie der Comicbookdeath

Abgesehen davon, mal ehrlich, aber man kann bei JEDEM Superheldenfilm fragen: warum ist X nicht im Y-Film, Y könnte richtig gut die Hilfe von X gegen Z gebrauchen ...
Ja, aber dann haste keinen Film


----------

